# Regalo componentes electronicos varios



## alejandro electronica (Dic 10, 2013)

Buenas.
Tal como lo dice el titulo, por falta de espacio, y por la casi nula utilidad que le doy a unos cuantos componentes electronicos que me quedaron, prefiero regalarlos antes que tirarlos.
Eso si, la persona que se disponga, a recibir los componentes, se los lleva a todos, ya que no quiero quedarme ni con capacitores, toroides o ferrites.

Lo que hay es lo siguiente:
-Capacitores de bajo y alto voltaje (algunos blindados)-(electroliticos, ceramicos, poliester), hay tanto nuevos, como algunos usados.
-Transformadores de ferrite, la mayoria son usados, excepto un trafo EE 55 (material N87).
-Bobinas, de todo tipo, a destacar, unos cuantos filtros EMI.
-Toroides 
-Transistores npn y algunos mosfets.
-Optoacopladores
-Integrados pwm
-Integrados varios (se destaca un TDA 1562 *nuevo)
-Cristales de cuarzo
-Componentes SMD

Reitero, esto lo estoy regalando, por lo tanto no se paga nada. Yo estoy en Capital federal, cualquier cosa es a coordinar.


----------



## santillanapp (Dic 10, 2013)

orale opjala encuentren un buen hogar jejeje lastime que yo estoy en mexico


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2013)

OMG! creo que estoy muy lejos jejeje. Te felicito por tu buena voluntad.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

tiempo que ocupaste desarmando eso .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 15, 2013)

Los toroides valen!!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

y los C se usan en muchas cosas, son pan de el dia .

yo ni los pido por que quiero una rubia pechugona, no componentes electronicos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2013)

¿ En que estado se encuentra esta donación ?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 19, 2013)

Fogo', si la donación es todo lo de las imágenes me parecen que están en buena condición. Ya tendríamos que medir los filtros usados, pero como dice el dicho "a caballo regalado..."

¿es una donación muy tentativa no? ¿no te dan ganas de especificar que de todos los lugares de la Via Lactea de pura casualidad estás por el planeta Tierra y en Argentina?
Hey es broma! y porqué no... si todos sabemos que ud sería un buén candidato a darle buen uso a esas cosas. Yo utilizaría una que otra cosa pero dejaría sin oportunidad a otro que desarrolle proyectos o destine a buen uso los componentes. Ojalá coordinen algo muy bueno para que quede en las mejores manos, de seguro también hay varios aparatos averiados que necesiten un transplante de capacitor jejeje.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Fogo', si la donación es todo lo de las imágenes me parecen que están en buena condición. Ya tendríamos que medir los filtros usados, pero como dice el dicho "a caballo regalado..."
> 
> ¿es una donación muy tentativa no? ¿no te dan ganas de especificar que de todos los lugares de la Via Lactea de pura casualidad estás por el planeta Tierra y en Argentina?
> Hey es broma! y porqué no... si todos sabemos que ud sería un buén candidato a darle buen uso a esas cosas. Yo utilizaría una que otra cosa pero dejaría sin oportunidad a otro que desarrolle proyectos o destine a buen uso los componentes. Ojalá coordinen algo muy bueno para que quede en las mejores manos, de seguro también hay varios aparatos averiados que necesiten un transplante de capacitor jejeje.
> ...



Me refiero a si ya fue entregada


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 19, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me refiero a si ya fue entregada




todas las interpretaciones que tiene la palabra estado.


----------

